# Some new stuff



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

I finally put on my Superior CIA carbon lips with a Titanium Top Secret tow hook. I also slapped on some carbon side steps.




























I also was going to show pics of my Sunline Racing carbon trunk but it fits like crap. Very bummed in the Sunline carbon trunk. Will be replacing with another carbon trunk soon that actually fits. Will show pics soon.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Beautiful:smokin: You really have a stunning 34:thumbsup: 
Sorry to hear about the Sunline carbon trunk, i belive Electra have quality carbon parts but i have never seen one of their parts in real life.



Terje.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment. Funny you brought up Electra. I also was talking about them and looking into their stuff after the debacle with the Sunline trunk today.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

This car just gets better and better! :bowdown1: the mods you choose for your car is so right! :thumbsup: 

Can't wait to see some more pics of the hole car with the new parts on It!


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

is there any carbon side steps the the r32. Those are pure sex


----------



## etikoner (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow. looks great. i love R34 just like this. your parts selection is aweomse 

what kind of exhaust ?


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

ohh man that's crazy... i like the carbon bits and the tow hook.

keep us updated!

best thanks


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Absolutely love white with the black/carbon details.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. the sides I made custom off my Nismo side skirts I had new in a box. They came out pretty nice. As for exhaust I run a MINE's Silence VX Pro Titan II with a Mine's front pipe and Mine's Super Catalyzer II.
Thanks again for kind comments. I'll get better pics next weekend.


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Totalburnout said:


> Absolutely love white with the black/carbon details.


Yep i'd go along with that...Very nice indeed .


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Stunning car like always.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

send Rick a PM about a carbon trunk for a 34 and see what he can do, they managed my carbon bonnet, it will be dry carbon so a bit $$ but fitment should be 100%


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for info Rick. I'm having my guy who did my carbon side skirts take a crack at making me a carbon on carbon trunk. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

absolutely stunning, cant wait to see some more pics.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

To answer a few PM's on the tow hook. I bought a Yokohama Gallery Tow hook kit for an R34 GTR originally. Than my friend came back from Tokyo Auto Salon with a Titanium Top Secret Tow Hook. When I saw it I had to have one! So I contacted my good friend at Bulletproof Performance here in the states who is an official Top Secret dealer here. He scored me the hook after a 5 month wait. I put the Yokohama Gallery kit and Ti hook together. It was a match made in heaven. Perfect fit.


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Can you please post photo of Sunline auto carbon trunk? I am also interested in a carbon bootlid for my R34 GTR and am currently doing research on which is the best brand that will give high quality fit and finish. I am contemplating the C West CF bootlid. What do you have in mind.

BTW, your car looks awesome

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Matt, Stay far away from the Sunline trunk the finish is nice but the fitment is so far off.... I would look into Electra carbon parts.
ƒGƒŒƒNƒgƒ‰�@HOME


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

Your car is truly stunning


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

silvermike said:


> Your car is truly stunning


Thanks! Hopefully getting the car back this coming weekend. I'll update with better pictures.


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, gorgeous!! Watch out for those speedbumps!!


----------



## etikoner (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, ehh sorry for reposting here, but can i request full pics of the car?


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

etikoner said:


> Wow, ehh sorry for reposting here, but can i request full pics of the car?


 Hoping for pics this weekend when I go pick it up. Just had a HKS Camp 2 system put in to get the readouts off the F-con. Neat stuff.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

JB your car is truly stunning, the engine bay really is a work of art, the best one I have ever seen! :bowdown1:


----------

